# CDC wants vaccinated people to wear masks indoors



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Here we go again. What happened to "the vaccination will protect you". 









CDC to recommend masks for some vaccinated people in certain situations


CDC is expected to announce Tuesday that some vaccinated individuals resume wearing masks in certain situations, reversing its guidance that only unvaccinated individuals should wear face coverings.




www.foxnews.com







> The delta variant has ripped through the unvaccinated population in America, with CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky saying the variant is "spreading with incredible efficiency and now represents more than 83% of the virus circulating the United States."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We live in Florida, ranked recently as the “freest state in the country “.
We had mandates for thirty days last summer.
And by September were wide open.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Vaccination does protect from the most virulent aspects. You can still get sick, just not hospital level sick. No one ever stated it was a cure all.

This is an example of people who refuse to do what’s best for the whole, focusing only on “Muh Rights. Gunz. Freedom”. etc etc etc. 

Putting your head in the sand isn’t going to help. It just shows a massive level of ignorance.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Auntie said:


> Here we go again. What happened to "the vaccination will protect you".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr. Rochelle needs to compare notes with Dr. Fauci. Fauci says "You don't need a mask". Me I wear one to sleep because I think they are 'stylish', and although it may be un-prepper-like, I'm a slave to fashion.

Here is a link to a 60 Minutes interview (certainly not a right-wing bastion of journalistic integrity) in which Fauci says you do not need a mask. 60 minutes


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I had Covid so what about that?? They seem to be over looking natural immunity which, IMHO is 100% better then a stupid untested shot.

I will not comply to anymore mandates.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I, as well as my family, am still not vaccinated and my wife works in a hospital operating room. We have had covid and believe we have antibodies in our systems. I remain watchful in regards to the vaccine and its relationship to an elitist agenda, as well as mindful that our very own FDA still considers it experimental and has not approved it. Experimental? not on me you won't.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm convinced Fauci and the CDC are using the company 8-ball to tell everyone what to do.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Until I see an ongoing concern about the thousands of illegal immigrants crossing our borders and then being flown or bused to anywhere their heart desires....I'm not real convinced they are concerned, or for that matter, telling us the truth.

I don't see "ongoing concern".


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Robie said:


> Until I see an ongoing concern about the thousands of illegal immigrants crossing our borders and then being flown or bused to anywhere their heart desires....I'm not real convinced they are concerned, or for that matter, telling us the truth.
> 
> I don't see "ongoing concern".


EXACTLY, If this variant strain is so bad, why hasn't Dumbiden stopped travel from foreign countries like China and India ??? This is complete Bull-puckies. 

BTW, I am Sure they are not telling us the truth !


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

if Covid is so terrible a plight to America, why is bozo biden not stopping the inflow of unvacinated illegals coming across the border? It's not about the virus, it's about control.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> Vaccination does protect from the most virulent aspects. You can still get sick, just not hospital level sick. No one ever stated it was a cure all.
> 
> This is an example of people who refuse to do what’s best for the whole, focusing only on “Muh Rights. Gunz. Freedom”. etc etc etc.
> 
> Putting your head in the sand isn’t going to help. It just shows a massive level of ignorance.


An MIT study revealed that vaccine hesitancy has nothing at all to do with "head in the sand" arguments or lack of knowledge on the subject.
Far from ignorance, instead it showed that the majority of people questioned had legitimate concerns and knew the hard science on the issue.
It was their opposition all across the internet that didn't understand the questions being posed, and simply chose to label them as peddlers of "misinformation".

Your perspective on "what's best for the whole" is likely narrow.
Listening to virologists, we know that enforcing a mass-vaccination protocol during the heat of a pandemic can have ramifications far worse than the original illness. But that's exactly what we did. Across the world, we put shots into people's arms to protect against a single version of this virus, putting tremendous evolutionary pressure on it, and forcing an ever increasing number of variants to pop up.
Variants don't happen in a body that gets infected. The virus has no pressure to alter itself. It's already working. But in a body that has an immune response to a narrow scope of infection, differences in the virus replication can take hold and surge out of control. These are where we get variants, and why we see them attacking large populations of "fully vaccinated" individuals.
It was the massive roll out of these shots that triggered these new variants, and the real experts were trying to tell everyone. It's called "immune escape", and it's a well-documented effect of high volume vaccination programs during large-scale infection situations (aka, a pandemic).
But heads were placed firmly in the sand, the "correct" experts were chosen, and professionals working directly in these fields for decades were ignored and even banned from telling anyone about it on any scale that would have made a difference.

Ignorance was certainly at play.
It showed up in every voice that said "we have to listen to the science" without ever questioning "the science".
It showed up in every face telling us who we should and should not listen to on the issue.
It showed up in every "for the common good" lemming that abdicated their personal responsibility to their government without so much as an eyebrow raise.

It would figure you'd ridicule those who see this as a rights issue.
If you don't think injecting something into your body is an issue squarely revolving around individual rights, what on earth is?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is part of a bigger Alinsky play by the left. It is part of a larger manipulation to get more people vaccinated while imposing more restrictions.

California, New York City and The Veterans Administration Mandating Vaccination Shots for Employees, while the CDC Changes to the COVID Test. Keep in mind just a few days ago the Federal CDC announced all U.S. healthcare providers must switch to new rapid response tests for COVID-19. The reasoning? The current PCR test does not differentiate between COVID and the flu. The new tests will distinguish between the flu virus and the COVID virus. Can you see the strategic move now? The new CDC approved rapid response test will cull the flu cases from false positives; that approach will automatically drop the number of new COVID cases identified. The Biden regime will then say the drop in new COVID cases is because of the forced vaccinations in major populations (VA, NYC and CA). As a result, everyone must get vaccinated because the added vaccinations are lowering the COVID cases, and the statistics will prove it. Can you see it now? This false assertion, driven by organized manipulation of events, will then increase pressure on the remaining public to get vaccinated. The drop in COVID positive cases will create the momentum for additional COVID vaccination mandates. If we thought the pressure to vaccinate is bad now, we haven’t seen anything yet. It is going to get ugly, with threats of federal reimbursement dollars (medicare, medicaid, food and housing) withheld from states as leverage against Red State governors who do not mandate vaccinations. Vaccination passports are a guarantee in this approach; possibly even federally mandated in order to “safely vote” in the 2022 mid-term election; and the unvaccinated fear will guarantee mail-in ballots again. Services will be determined by vaccination status, and as we have seen in the election reform and voting integrity debate – corporate America will line-up to support mandatory vaccinations for retail entry or use of their products (shopping, restaurants, etc.). On a federal level – just like the VA beta-test rolled out today, a vaccination status will be weaponized by federal regulatory agencies like OSHA, Dept of Labor, USDA, HHS, HUD, Dept of Agriculture, Dept of Education, etc. All of this will be politically pressurized for a Vaxxed -vs- Non Vaxxed mid term election in 2022. That’s the Alinsky play… Right now they are probing for reaction…


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> This is an example of people who refuse to do what’s best for the whole, focusing only on “Muh Rights. Gunz. Freedom”. etc etc etc.
> 
> Putting your head in the sand isn’t going to help. It just shows a massive level of ignorance.


I am not responsible for your well being. nor I am to be held account for your health or welfare..nor the welfare of the country. My wife has a horrible time wearing a mask..she does not wear one... and now that she has had covid she is actually better off then those with just the vaccine.

I can not live my life doing what is best for the whole. I select my work, house, food, car, church, doctor, etc based on what is best for me and my family. Now because I am a follower of Jesus I look out for others around me and help when I can and even sometimes when i can not afford it...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> An MIT study revealed that vaccine hesitancy has nothing at all to do with "head in the sand" arguments or lack of knowledge on the subject.
> Far from ignorance, instead it showed that the majority of people questioned had legitimate concerns and knew the hard science on the issue.
> It was their opposition all across the internet that didn't understand the questions being posed, and simply chose to label them as peddlers of "misinformation".
> 
> Your perspective on "what's best for the whole" is likely narrow.


YES YES YES.. I am not gong to get a shot for a illness that has a superlow death rate for people my age and younger

the first big push was to keep hospitals from over flowing..that never happened... now it is to keep people from getting too sick

what is the % today 99.17% recovery rate...

the winner is big pharma..... billions and billions and billions of doses


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> the winner is big pharma..... billions and billions and billions of doses


I think we could probably include China in that also.

"Don't bite the hand that feeds you"


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Maine-Marine said:


> YES YES YES.. I am not gong to get a shot for a illness that has a superlow death rate for people my age and younger
> 
> the first big push was to keep hospitals from over flowing..that never happened... now it is to keep people from getting too sick
> 
> ...


Hospitals WERE overwhelmed. What utter BS. 
So you’ll happily spread the disease to others. A classic example of narcissism.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> Hospitals WERE overwhelmed. What utter BS.
> So you’ll happily spread the disease to others. A classic example of narcissism.


You mean a disease with a minimum survival rate of 94.6% among the most vulnerable, and almost no chance of death for anyone under 69 years old?

0-19 years old survivability rate is 99.997%
20-49 years old survivability rate is 99.98%
50-69 years old survivability rate is 99.5%
70 years old or older survivability rate is 94.6%
You mean that disease?
If the vaccines work, I have ZERO qualms about being a carrier and potential spreader. Nobody who's vaccinated will die from it, right? RIGHT? (Otherwise, what was the point of the vaccine at all?)
If the vaccines don't work, or folks choose not to get them, I still have ZERO problem, since the unvaccinated survival rates for almost every age group exceeds 99%.

Do you shed a tear for every person you ever passed a cold or flu on to? Your infection spread lead to countless others down the road. It's a simple numbers game and no big guess to claim that some likely died.
Maybe you do cry over it... But I don't.
Your health is on you. My health is on me.
If you don't want to risk it, stay home. Don't demand everyone else change just to calm unsupportable fears.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

If the vaccines work why is Israel in the middle of an outbreak? They put the boots to their citizens to get the shot and for what? 

I'm sure they will say, oh but without the vaccine things would be worse....what kind of garbage science is that, there are no long-term studies period. Look at this rock, it keeps lions away, without it the lions would over-run us. Now buy this rock or the government will stomp you. 

People still think this is going to end, the key to a good prison is the glimmer of hope, hope keeps us calm, keeps us in line hoping for the best. We need to understand this boot is never coming off our neck. 

We can either learn to love the taste or rubber, or we can amputate the leg at the knee to make sure this never happens again. 

Covid has really shown the cowardice of people. My grandfather is rolling over in his grave right now, a man who lied about his age to fight overseas for this cursed $#!+hole. Now we have grown men hiding from the sniffles, its embarassing.

Thank God I live in the bush, the stench of cowardice from the city is putrid.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> Hospitals WERE overwhelmed. What utter BS.
> So you’ll happily spread the disease to others. A classic example of narcissism.


Navy ships were sent to NY and never really used!!!! why - because it was not equipment beds or supplies that were in demand... it was doctors and nurses

Why - because people who should have stayed home and rested and drank fluids were rushing to hospitals because the illness was so hyped people thought they were going to die

and stop trying to start arguments... nobody "happily" spreads the disease .. but at some point you have to see that getting the shot does not stop you from getting the illness

there are 10's of thousands of breakthrough cases and even some covid deaths of people who were given the shot

survival rate is 99% it is even higher if you remove those with underlying illness or over the age of 85

if the government really want to stop the illness they should buy everybody 3 weeks worth of food and mandate people to stay inside for 21 days..stop all work, sport events, force EVERYBODY to stay home!!!!!!!!!! if you are not willing to do that YOU are the real problem and a classic narcissus with underlying hatred of humans, dogs, and rodents


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> You mean a disease with a minimum survival rate of 94.6% among the most vulnerable, and almost no chance of death for anyone under 69 years old?
> 
> 0-19 years old survivability rate is 99.997%
> 20-49 years old survivability rate is 99.98%
> ...


KAUBOY for president!!!!

(of course he is too smart to take the job)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I finally got the Moderna shot because my husband felt strongly about it. I was sick as a dog for about 12 hours. My heart was racing, migrain, high fever, ahes, pains, chills. Shooting pains when I tried to stand up...Couldn't sleep. I've had covid--tested positive for covid. This shot was far worse.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

No snark intended....

So will you get the next one...and the next one?




> Pfizer said yesterday that it expects to sell nearly $34 billion worth of coronavirus vaccines this year — and there could be billions more behind that, if people who have gotten the shot ultimately need boosters. The billion-dollar COVID booster discussion


https://trib.al/zgMnDgm


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

This is a good read.
And why they want vaccinated people to wear masks.
That's because vaccinated people can still spread Covid.

Excerpt:
Indeed, data from Israel as well as recent studies all indicate that a *previous coronavirus infection continues to offer the* *best protection* against future infections and disease.

In contrast, vaccination cannot achieve “sterile immunity” against infection and infectiousness. Thus, the whole idea of *“vaccination certificates”* has become obsolete – at least from a medical and epidemiological perspective – and should be rejected: the claim that it’s just “the unvaccinated” that are driving outbreaks – a claim made by many authorities – is simply false.

For instance, just this week *a “fully vaccinated”* Australian managed to pre-symptomatically infect about 60 people at a party in the United States. Many similar stories have already been reported in Europe and Israel: fully vaccinated people can easily transmit the virus even to large groups. Hence, imposing “vaccination certificates” or “green passes” may only serve a political purpose.

(*Update*: New data from Israel shows that “only 20%” of fully vaccinated people have infected others in public spaces. *While authorities claim that this is a success, in reality, it is not any different from unvaccinated people*, thus confirming *zero effectiveness against infection and transmission.)*


Covid Vaccines: The Good, The Bad, The Ugly - https://swprs.org/covid-vaccines-the-good-the-bad-the-ugly/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

hoodwinked​


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> No snark intended....
> 
> So will you get the next one...and the next one?
> 
> ...



Wouldn't it be great if you had something like an ultraviolet flashlight you could shine on politicians to see if they are getting some of that covid-taxpayer money being spent?


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Real Testimonials


----------



## Lady Sas (Jul 24, 2021)

As a nurse this infuriates me. Anything less than an N95 is doing nothing for you and there are so many variants to that alone. Medicine has become political and unfortunately you can't believe everything you're told anymore. What is this world coming to?


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

Hospitals are designed to run at 80% or higher, I plow the snow at a section of a local hospital and since covid I have saved thousands in diesel; no cars in the parking lot cut 2-3 hours off my run. 

Just go visit the hospitals you will see, luckily the hobgoblin socialists cant fit out their doors to their electric cars, and if they could, the sunlight would burn them, and they would blow the suspension put of the car if they got in.

During the "peak" 6 of 8 parking lots were empty. How about the ever changing pcr cycles? How about no increase in death rate? How about 0 influenza? How about government/elietes flouting the rules....people dont care, I've stopped trying to educate, we need to get ourselves ready.

4 calls from Health Canada (spit) yesterday to my wife looking for someone who broke quarantine, not kidding. It's coming and you are not ready no matter how prepped you are.

Gold, silver, and bitcoin. Take your money out of these systems, the dollar is being used to finance your demise.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Lady Sas said:


> As a nurse this infuriates me. Anything less than an N95 is doing nothing for you and there are so many variants to that alone. Medicine has become political and unfortunately you can't believe everything you're told anymore. What is this world coming to?


Correction Lady Sas, "You can't believe ANYTHING you're told anymore.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Bushman said:


> How about the ever changing pcr cycles? How about no increase in death rate? How about 0 influenza?


The CDC quietly retracted the authorization to use PCR testing, as it was discovered that the tests were also flagging influenza, but being counted as Covid.
We knew all along, and the media isn't reporting it, but it feels good to be vindicated once in a while.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I copied and pasted this one!!
ME: CDC, should I get poke if I already had Covid?
CDC: “Yes, you should be poked regardless of whether you already had COVID-19. That’s because experts do not yet know how long you are protected from getting sick again after recovering from COVID-19.”
ME: Oh, okay, we don’t know how long natural immunity lasts. Got it. So, how long does poke-induced immunity last?
CDC: “There is still a lot we are learning about COVID-19 pokes and CDC is constantly reviewing evidence and updating guidance. We don’t know how long protection lasts for those who are poked.”
ME: Okay … but wait a second. I thought you said the reason I need the poke was because we don’t know how long my natural immunity lasts, but it seems like you’re saying we ALSO don’t know how long poke immunity lasts either. So, how exactly is the poke immunity better than my natural immunity?
CDC: …
ME: Uh … alright. But, haven’t there been a bunch of studies suggesting that natural immunity could last for years or decades?
CDC: Yes.
NEWYORKTIMES: “Years, maybe even decades, according to a new study.”
ME: Ah. So natural immunity might last longer than poke immunity?
CDC: Possibly. You never know.
ME: Okay. If I get the poke, does that mean I won’t get sick?
BRITAIN: Nope. We are just now entering a seasonal spike and about half of our infections and hospital admissions are poked people.
ME: CDC, is this true? Are there a lot of people in the U.S. catching Covid after getting the poke?
CDC: We stopped tracking breakthrough cases. We accept voluntary reports of breakthroughs but aren’t out there looking for them.
ME: Does that mean that if someone comes in the hospital with Covid, you don’t track them because they’ve been poked? You only track the UN-poked Covid cases?
CDC: That’s right.
ME: Oh, okay. Hmm. Well, if I can still get sick after I get the poke, how is it helping me?
CDC: We never said you wouldn’t get sick. We said it would reduce your chances of serious illness or death.
ME: Oh, sorry. Alright, exactly how much does it reduce my chance of serious illness or death.
CDC: We don’t know “exactly.”
ME: Oh. Then what’s your best estimate for how much risk reduction there is?
CDC: We don’t know, okay? Next question.
ME: Um, if I’m healthy and don’t want the poke, is there any reason I should get it?
CDC: Yes, for the collective.
ME: How does the collective benefit from me getting poked?
CDC: Because you could spread the virus to someone else who might get sick and die.
ME: Can a poked person spread the virus to someone else?
CDC: Yes.
ME: So if I get poked, I could still spread the virus to someone else?
CDC: Yes.
ME: But I thought you just said, the REASON I should get poked was to prevent me spreading the virus? How does that make sense if I can still catch Covid and spread it after getting the poke?
CDC: Never mind that. The other thing is, if you stay unpoked, there’s a chance the virus could possibly mutate into a strain that escapes the pokes protection, putting all poked people at risk.
ME: So the poke stops the virus from mutating?
CDC: No.
ME: So it can still mutate in poked people?
CDC: Yes.
ME: This seems confusing. If the poke doesn’t stop mutations, and it doesn’t stop infections, then how does me getting poked help prevent a more deadly strain from evolving to escape the poke?
CDC: You aren’t listening, okay? The bottom line is: as long as you are unpoked, you pose a threat to poked people.
ME: But what KIND of threat??
CDC: The threat that they could get a serious case of Covid and possibly die.
ME: My brain hurts. Didn’t you JUST say that the poke doesn’t keep people from catching Covid, but prevents a serious case or dying? Now it seems like you’re saying poked people can still easily die from Covid even after they got the poke just by running into an unpoked person! Which is it??
CDC: That’s it, we’re hanging up now.
ME: Wait! I just want to make sure I understand all this. So, even if I ALREADY had Covid, I should STILL get poked, because we don’t know how long natural immunity lasts, and we also don’t know how long poke immunity lasts. And I should get the poke to keep a poked person from catching Covid from me, but even if I get the poke, I can give it to the poked person anyways. And, the other poked person can still easily catch a serious case of Covid from me and die. Do I have all that right?
…
ME: Um, hello? Is ANYONE THERE?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Yep that about sums it up. Don't you just hate Stupid/Dishonest people ?

Until that steaming pile of dog waste in the whitehouse Closes the border and stop dispersing unvaccinated aliens throughout the country, I WILL NOT COMPLY !!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> Yep that about sums it up. Don't you just hate Stupid/Dishonest people ?
> 
> Until that steaming pile of dog waste in the whitehouse Closes the border and stop dispersing unvaccinated aliens throughout the country, I WILL NOT COMPLY !!


The bimbo from the CDC said yesterday....those folks coming across the border with covid....don't pose a threat.

I feel better.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> No snark intended....
> 
> So will you get the next one...and the next one?
> 
> ...


I'll repeat this... with the snark.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> No snark intended....
> 
> So will you get the next one...and the next one?
> 
> ...


I’m sure Pfizer would recommend booster shots even if the virus was completely eradicated. $$$$


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Annie said:


> I finally got the Moderna shot because my husband felt strongly about it. I was sick as a dog for about 12 hours. My heart was racing, migrain, high fever, ahes, pains, chills. Shooting pains when I tried to stand up...Couldn't sleep. I've had covid--tested positive for covid. This shot was far worse.


 You should report it, most people aren't so they still think the numbers are low. also post on this site. C19 VAX REACTIONS


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> Vaccination does protect from the most virulent aspects. You can still get sick, just not hospital level sick. No one ever stated it was a cure all.
> 
> This is an example of people who refuse to do what’s best for the whole, focusing only on “Muh Rights. Gunz. Freedom”. etc etc etc.
> 
> Putting your head in the sand isn’t going to help. It just shows a massive level of ignorance.


Except it isn't protecting anyone. Fully vaccinated are still spreading the virus and still getting covid. Because the vaccination is still not proven to give a immune response yet. Over 5000 people have died from this vaccine in the 6 months they have been giving them compared to 5035 in the 30 year history of vaccines. And that is only the ones they are reporting. Men have been seeing a huge increase in heart attacks in otherwise healthy men and it isn't be called a reaction but the doctors know it is. Check out these numbers. The 2nd one is over 30 years, the first column is 6 months.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

We don't take kindly to all these facts around here! You must be a racist and I wont listen to a bigot! 

Censor! Censor! Protect me from these facts, they scare me.


----------



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

you have been a member for 7 months. ARE YOU A PAID PLANT?????


----------



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> Vaccination does protect from the most virulent aspects. You can still get sick, just not hospital level sick. No one ever stated it was a cure all.
> 
> This is an example of people who refuse to do what’s best for the whole, focusing only on “Muh Rights. Gunz. Freedom”. etc etc etc.
> 
> Putting your head in the sand isn’t going to help. It just shows a massive level of ignorance.


ARE YOU A PAID PLANT?????


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> Hospitals WERE overwhelmed. What utter BS.
> So you’ll happily spread the disease to others. A classic example of narcissism.


News flash!!!!
I am not responsible for your health. You are.
This country was built on individual freedom and individual rights.
If you want to live where the government dictates your every action, buy a one way ticket to Moscow.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's a chap I watch a lot on youtube (unfortunately)
Though he is Scottish and a Great Britain citizen, he speaks the truth for all of use here on the other side of the pond.
Archaeologist and historian...Neil Oliver.
Well worth a listen and his accent is an added bonus.

He's talking about freedom.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421539786360246276


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> I copied and pasted this one!!
> ME: CDC, should I get poke if I already had Covid?
> CDC: “Yes, you should be poked regardless of whether you already had COVID-19. That’s because experts do not yet know how long you are protected from getting sick again after recovering from COVID-19.”
> ME: Oh, okay, we don’t know how long natural immunity lasts. Got it. So, how long does poke-induced immunity last?
> ...


I'm sure that @ErickthePutz can clear up what the CDC can't. He seems to be an expert.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I'm sure that @ErickthePutz can clear up what the CDC can't. He seems to be an expert.



Anyone that studies what the WH staff is spouting has to be....right?


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

VIDEO: DC Mayor Bowser officiates large wedding after new indoor mask mandate Where a mask and limit the people you are around, unless you are the rich elite. And they wonder why people are resisting. Talk about super spreaders, can you imagine if Trump had done that? Wait he did, at his rallies and they called him a super spreader. So what do they know they aren't telling us? Not a mask to be seen.
Obama defies CDC guidance by inviting 500 people to birthday party


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

How concerned are you about adverse events related to the vaccines? The medical field is getting more and more concerned about the vaccine and it's adverse reactions. Since this is still in the clinical trial stage was it possible some people were getting the placebo thus not showing any side effects? Most clinical trials to blind test trials.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

What I'm reading here and there is....people who got the jabs have compromised their immune systems; hence the rise in cases for the vaccinated.

Who knows anymore?
The lies and propaganda being flung out there for political gain is maddening.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The CDC will NOT be mandating the shot for their employees.
Do you even need to know more?


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Here we go again. What happened to "the vaccination will protect you".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. We only go there again if we allow it.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Hospitals WERE overwhelmed. What utter BS.
> So you’ll happily spread the disease to others. A classic example of narcissism.


That's because they are following junk science and are not doing proper early treatment that can save lives and in most cases does not require hospitalization

You should watch this video of Dr Peter McCullough as he
testifies about the conevirus before the Texas Senate HHS Committee






This doctor actually treats conevirus patients and
prevents death, in many cases as outpatient treatment
where patients are not hospitalized.

There is in fact demonic activity going on with all this
that is causing otherwise smart medical professionals
to bow down at the alter of fouci / globalist / progressive
depopulate the earth crowd




> If the vaccines work why is Israel in the middle of an outbreak?


Exactly. Israel has one of the highest vaxx rates in the world and now it is being proven that they aren't working


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> The CDC will NOT be mandating the shot for their employees.
> Do you even need to know more?


That speaks volumes.

Lot of medically trained people are refusing the vaxx

And, I'd bet many (if not all) of the so called elite are getting fake vaxx shots, or they are just lying and are not getting vaxxed at all

The elite... you know, the depopulate the earth crowd


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

How concerned are you about adverse events related to the vaccines? More and more medical people are waking up and being concerned about what they are seeing with the vaccine. Our concern is for those already having severe adverse reactions will they be mandated for boosters or forced to live out their lives denied going to the store, eating out, traveling? It is insanity. Half the doctors in Germany are now refusing to vaccinate anyone else feeling they have been made a part of mass genocide. Many of the people having severe reactions are doctors, nurses, first responders since they got the vaccine first. I have been reading clinical papers from Germany, Austria and others and the more information they gather the more worrisome it is. What really ticks me off is so many of them are still giving the vaccine but they all admit they are doing a lot more teaching on possible long term adverse reactions.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Wow, sounds like a lot of medical people are willing to quit their job rather than take the vaxx

That's a very strong indication that there is something wrong with the vaxx


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Do masks stop the viruse? You decide.


----------



## Lady Sas (Jul 24, 2021)

I can't believe this silliness is still going on. I haven't been around in a while because we all got Covid. It infected our house and we all caught it. Luckily it has been like a mild case of the flu and we are all doing fine. We are just about to the end of our quarantine. I'm a little glad we got it and are now part of herd immunity. None of us got the jab and none of us will be getting it. Just know if you do get it you have a 99.7% chance of recovery.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@Lady Sas I am glad to hear that you are all doing well. I thought I read somewhere that everyone in the medical field in California has to get the shot?


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> It infected our house and we all caught it


Real science says you now have the best immunity that is available where your body's immune system did what it was designed to do

Going forward, as long as you are getting good nourishment ( vitamins / minerals) , if you ever get it again it'll be like getting a cold and you'll be good to go in a day or two.

No need to believe the fear mongering by the politicized so called "medical experts" out there that are shills for the globalists/ All they have is junk science!


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

New VAERS Report on vaccine reactions is in
Through August 13, 2021
13,068 Deaths
54,142 Hospitalizations
72,699 Urgent Care
98,761 Office Visits
5,617 Anaphylaxis
4,681 Bells Palsy
1,607 Miscarriages
5,882 Heart Attacks
4,861 Myocarditis/Pericarditis
17,228 Permanently Disabled
2,738 Thrombocytopenia/low platelet
13,812 Life-Threatening
25,169 Severe Allergic Reactions
7,080 Shingles
Deaths went up by 7,277 since August 6th


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Our grave concerns about the handling of the COVID pandemic by Governments of the Nations of the UK – Covid19 Assembly


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> CDC wants vaccinated people to wear masks indoors


Cool, so UN-vaccinated people don't have to wear a mask anywhere

Ya'll know that the swine flu vaxx ain't kosher right?

Now days there's the bat flu goin around... I heard Batman got it first, but Robin got lots of good vitamins / minerals so his immune system works as God intended so he didn't git no stink bat flu!


----------

